# كيف تقود ملحد إلى المسيح



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

*كيف تقود ملحد إلى المسيح*

بقلم: عماد حنا
الملحد هو الإنسان الذي ينكر وجود الله، والادعاء بأن الله من اختراع البشر وأن هذا الكون ما هو إلا مكونات من صنع الطبيعة تكونت نتيجة للصدفة وحدها، ومن ثم هو أيضا يرفض المسيح. وبناء عليه هو يرفض اللجوء إليه أو وضع ثقته فيه... وفي السطور التالية سنتكلم عن الكيفية التي بها نستطيع أن نحاور مثل هذا الإنسان.

والملحد  يختلف في محاورتنا له  عن الشخص الذي يعتنق دين آخر أو طائفة أخرى.  فالطائفة الأخرى تجد هناك أرضية واسعة ومساحة كبيرة من الاتفاق نستطيع أن نلتقي عندها ومن خلالها نبدأ، والديانة الأخرى هناك أتفاق على وجود خالق ولكن الاختلاف في هوية هذا الخالق وعلاقتنا به. وهذا الفكر أيضا يعتبر أرضية مناسبة ومساحة اتفاق لا بأس بها نستطيع أن نبدأ بها أحاديثنا.  ولكن مع الملحد الأمر يختلف،  فهو لا يؤمن بوجود اله، وبالتالي لا نستطيع أن نبدأ حديثنا مثلا بعبارة" الكتاب المقدس يقول" فالكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر دليل صادق يستطيع أن يركن إليه الملحد. 

لذلك علينا أن نبحث في إعلانات الله العديدة التي كشف بها عن نفسه غير إعلان الكتاب المقدس، ... وربما تكون هذه صعبة. 

ولكن ليست هذه هي الصعوبة الوحيدة ... فالصعوبة أيضا هو في اختلاف شخصيات الملحدين بعضهم عن بعض لذلك فالبداية دائمة هي محاولة اكتشاف شخصية الملحد الذي أمامنا والذي نتحاور معه. ولا يصح أن نبدأ أي حوار بدون تكوين فكرة عن شخصية هذا الإنسان ليس هذا فقط لكن أيضا محاولة استكشاف النواح المزاجية له، هل هو سعيد أم يائس أم ناقم.... وبدون محاولة الاستكشاف هذه سوف نحصد الفشل. إذا لنبدأ في محاولة طرح بعض أنواع الملحدين ونضعهم في بعض القوالب التي من خلالها يمكن أن نفهمهم. 




أولا: محاولة الاكتشاف

شخصية  الملحد تحدد كثيرا  سبب رفضه لوجود الله,  لذلك المفتاح للدخول إليه هو السير داخل أغوار شخصيته لنر اهتماماته ومن معرفتنا لشخصيته نستطيع أيضا أن نعرف سبب رفضه لفكرة وجود الله وأيضا نحدد  المدخل الذي فيه نستطيع أن نلتقي  معا فيها في الحوار. 

•        شخصيته 
o       جاد علمي 
بعض الناس يهتمون بالعلم ولهم قراءاتهم العلمية، التي من خلالها  يكتشفون أنه لا يوجد اله لهذا الكون، فإذا قرأ مثلا نظرية من نظريات الخلق، مثل نظرية النشوء والتطور فإذا تبناها  كنظرية تفسر كيف وجد هذا الكون بدون خالق نشأ عنده شعور بأن   هذا الكون قد يكون بلا خالق. ومع الوقت ينفعل لهذه الفكرة وتصير هي معتقده الرئيسي ... وهذا الفكر نجده كثيرا ونحن نتناقش في أيام الخلق في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول والثاني ... فنجد من يقول أن النظريات أثبتت أن الكون بدأ من خلايا بدأت تتجمع على مدار ملايين السنين..... الخ 
سؤال:  ما الذي علينا أن نفعل لكي  نتعامل مع هذه الشخصية  
***
o       فيلسوف 
فلاسفة  العصور الوسطي وأصحاب مدارس الماركسية والوجودية والإلحادية ... وأبطال علم النفس أمثال فرويد وبعض الأدباء والمفكرين أمثال جان جاك روسو وفولتير لهم تأثير سلبي على أصحاب الفكر الذين يقرأون  هذا النوع من الفكر... فإذا كان صاحبنا منهم سنجد مواجهة عنيفة وصعبة.  وفي الواقع لا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد ... لذلك علينا أن نقرأ هؤلاء الفلاسفة ومن رد عليهم. فمثلا عندما نقرأ رأي نيتشة الساخر وهو يقول "إلى أين مضى الله؟ سأقول لكم إلى أين مضى؟ ... لقد قتلناه ... أنتم وأنا ... أجل نحن الذين قتلناه ... لقد مات الله وسيظل ميتا" [1] فماذا نستطيع أن نقول لشخص يرى الله ميت لا علاقة له بنا... هو يعبر عن عدم وجوده بأنه مات... نحن الذين خلقناه ونحن الذين أمتناه ... فهل هناك من رد؟ 
***

o       مستخف 
هذا النوع لا تستطيع فهمه، فهو يخلط الجد بالهزل، فإذ كلمته في الدين رد عليك بسخرية لاذعة سواء على الدين المسيحي أو رجال الدين، أو الكتاب المقدس... وهذا النوع دائما ما ينجح في استفزازك... وخاصة لأنك لا تفهم ما سر هجومه اللاذع هذا. 
ملاحظة: هذا النوع هو النوع الدارج... وغالبا ما يكون سببه  تجربة فاشلة وإحباط معين من رجال الدين أو من الكنيسة أو من الله نفسه. وعلى الرغم من صعوبة التواصل مع هذا النوع إلا أنه أحوج الكل لمعرفة المخلص لأنه مدمر نفسيا ويحاول أن يدعي بعكس ما يظهر.  الصبر والمحبة والصلاة سلاح ممتاز لمواجهة هذا النوع
***
o       مبشر بالإلحاد
هذا النوع أيضا منتشر جدا في الصالونات الأدبية وعلى الانترنت... أن يكون هناك شخص مبشر بعدم وجود الله ... وكلنا يعرف كتابات فرويد وماركس التي دافعوا فيها دفاع المستميت عن عدم وجود اله... وهنا يتحول الموضوع إلى ديانة جديدة يدافع عنها أصحابها ... والسؤال هو لماذا يدافع إنسان عن اللاموجود. ولماذا يسعون لتأكيد هذه الحقيقة ... إن وجدت إجابة على هذا السؤال عرفت مفتاح الحوار معه ... لدينا مثل في هذا عن كاتب يتحدث عن ماهية المسيحية هو فوير باخ ذلك الفيلسوف الفرنسي الذي قال " إن الإنسان هو الذي خلق الله على صورته ومثاله, فهو أنما يتعبد لنفسه حين يتعبد لله. دون أن يدور بخلده أنه قد انتزع من نفسه خير ما فيها لكي يزيد من خصب تلك الصورة المثالية التي ابتدعها لنفسه. أن الله هو مرآة الإنسان وصنعة خيال البشر. 

o       لا مبالي بالموضوع أساسا 
وهذا النوع يحاول أن يقنعك أن الموضوع لا يهمه والقضية لا يناقشها أصلا... ولكن دعني أقول لك أن هذا الإنسان هو أكثرنا جميعا انشغالا بالله حتى أنه أشفق على نفسه ألا يرى إلهه مثلما كان يبغي أو يريد فألقى بفكرته بعيدا عن عالمه  ظنا منه أن هذا يهدي من حيرته. 
وهذا النوع  لا يكون محاورا جيدا ولكن مستمعا جيدا... سيستمع لك جيدا فيما تقول ... دون أن يشارك ولكن ثق رسالتك ستصل له، وفي يوم من الأيام ربما يستخدم الله هذه الكلمات قي جعل ذلك الإنسان يكتشف الله. 


ثانيا: أسباب رفضه فكرة وجود الله 
هناك أنواع أخرى من الشخصيات التي ترفض وجود الله ولكن ما هي أسباب الرفض، سؤال آخر علينا اكتشافه ونحن نتحاور مع صديقنا رافض المحبة الإلهية. وهذه الأسباب التي فكرت بها هي:  
o       اختبار سيء سابق 
يقول غاندي "لولا المسيحيون لصرت مسيحيا"فهنا نجد أن غاندي رفض عبادة اله المسيحيين بسبب خبرة سابقة من هؤلاء الذين يتبعونه... وهناك خبرات كثيرة تجعل الإنسان يفضل ألا يتبع أي اله... فماذا يفعل؟ ... انه ينكر وجوده من الأصل
o       عدم استجابة صلاة 
طبيب ناجح يرفض وجود الله... لماذا؟  لأن أخته أصيبت بسرطان الثدي  ولجأت إليه... ولم يكتشف المرض إلا متأخرا... ولأنه كان متعلقا بأخته كثيرا صلى إلى الله أن يشفي أخته ويحقق المعجزة... ولكن المعجزة لم تتحقق... فماذا استنتج صديقنا من ذلك؟ استنتج انه لا يوجد من يستمع... إذ فهو غير موجود!!
o       يريد أن يعاقب الله
 هو في أعماقه يثق في وجود الله... ولكنه  خذله في شيء معين فماذا يفعل؟... انه يرفضه ويرفض تبعيته ويبدأ في تبني فكرة عدم وجوده  في الفيلم الأمريكي "جمعة نجد بطل الفيلم في نهايته يصرخ " أنا أرفض الخوف وأرفض الإله الذي يملأني من ذلك الخوف الذي يملأ الكيان عندما أتخيل عقابه وصرامته..." 
o       متبني مدرسة فلسفية معينة
مثل الفلسفة الوجودية أو الاشتراكية الماركسية... إنسان يقرأ كثيرا عن الفلسفة وأعجبته المدارس الفكرية المختلفة واقتنع بها ... ويكون واحد من مبادئها عدم وجود الله فيقتنع. 
o       أشياء أخرى 
مثل كذب الكهنة وسعيهم وراء المادة وفي نفس الوقت يدعون أنهم يتبعون الله... فيظن أن كل الأمر خدعة كبيرا سعيا وراء الرزق لفئة معينة من الناس ... وهناك أشياء كثيرة أخرى علينا اكتشافها 

فماذا بعد اكتشاف السبب ؟ ... هنا يكون النقاش على أساس ... فعلينا أن نجعل صديقنا يتكلم ويخرج ما في جعبته حتى نستطيع أن نجعل جراحاته تلتئم من مسببات الرفض ... وعند العلاج  سيقبل فكرة وجود الله... قد يحتاج الأمر إلى وقت طويل ... وقد لا يستدعي الأمر أكثر من جلسة واحدة إذا استطعنا أن نصل إلى مفتاح المشكلة التي بحياته بسرعة ... فقط لنصلي إلى الله أن يعطينا الحكمة ... ونبدأ في البحث عن السبب الذي جعله يرفض فكرة وجود الله وهذا نصف الطريق إلى الحل. 

•        مزاجه في وقت الحوار 
o       يائس
o       منشرح 
o       ساخر
ولن أعلق على الناحية المزاجية ولكن معرفة السلوك النفسي لدى الإنسان ومزاجه ستعرف متى يمكن تبشيره ومناقشته ومتى تتوقف عن النقاش... تعرف متى تستمع ومدى تتكلم.  في سفر أيوب جاء أصدقاء أيوب إليه وسكتوا عن الكلام سبعة أيام ... هذا جيد ... ربما الأمر يستدعي ذلك... ولكن احترس عندما يجيء وقت الكلام ماذا ستقول ؟ ... هل ستكون متعبا مثل أصدقاء أيوب ... أم مريحا لأيوب مثل الرب الذي تحاور مع أيوب نفسه....  ليعطنا الرب حكمة إذا طلبنا منه ذلك
•        ثانيا: البحث عن مواضيع للالتقاء 
لابد من وجود مواضيع يمكن أن نلتقي فيها في حوار... فالأساس هو أني أريد أن أكسب صداقته في المقام الأول وهذا يقودني الى مرحلة الدخول الى العمق.  نأخذ على سبيل المثال ما فعله يسوع في حواره مع المرأة السامرية ... في البداية لفت انتباهها ... وبعد هذا تعرف على اهتماماتها ... وأثار فضولها.... هذا أدى الى نجاح الحوار.... 
في المقابل نجد أنه مع ذكا كان الاهتمام الاكبر هو في مجرد اعتباره انسان يمكن الجلوس في بيته بعد ان احتقره اليهود جميعا ... هذا أدى الى تغيير كامل 
أن التعرف على احتياجات الناس واهتماماتهم ومن ثم البحث عن مواضيع تهم المستمع يؤدي هذا الى اكتساب صداقته... وكلما أعطيته مساحة للتكلم كلما وجد الوقت ليستمع فيها لك أيضا. 
لذلك علينا أن ندخل من خلال  مداخل اهتماماته ... والتي يمكن أن تكون  في المواضيع الآتية:- 

o       الثقافة 
o       العلم 
o       الرياضة 
o       الاقتصاد
o       السياسة

•        من خلال  شخصيته أو مزاجه 
•        من خلال الاستماع إليه وسؤاله الأسئلة المفتوحة 

ثالثا: تحديد الوقت المتاح
أهم شيء على أن أعيه وأنا أتكلم مع الشخص الملحد هو تحديد الوقت المتاح. فهناك بعض الشخصيات نتقابل معها في طائرة أو قطار ويكون الوقت المتاح بضعة ساعات ولن يتكرر اللقاء بعد ذلك... وبعض الشخصيات لا يتوفر لنا لقاؤه أكثر من نصف ساعة فقط... والبعض الآخر نستطيع أن نحدد موعد وأكثر من موعد... ولذلك ينبغي علينا أن نميز بين الوقت القصير والوقت الطويل في توصيل رسالة المسيح... وسنحاول في الوقت القليل أن نميز بين نوعين من اللقاء 
 الوقت القصير
•        هل يمكن أن يتكرر اللقاء أم هو لقاء صدفة لن يتكرر
o       إذا كان اللقاء صدفة هل يمكن أن يولد صداقة تستمر لفترة أم بالتأكيد لن نتقابل ثانية 
o       في حالة الصدفة التي لن تتكرر ما هو الوقت المتاح للحوار 
o       الوقت القصير 
o       خلق نوع من التحدي وإثارة أسئلة وأتركه يبحث عن إجابة عنها... مع محاولة اكتشافه بسرعة 
•        الوقت الطويل 
بالتأكيد الوقت الطويل الفرصة أكبر لتوصيل المعلومة لأنك سوف تحاول أن تتعرف عليه بشكل منظم أكثر, وتحاول أن تعمل معه نوع من الصداقة والألفة 
رابعا: الدخول إلى الأعماق 
 لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى, ولابد أن تعرف أنك أمام حالة مرضية ينبغي علاجها... ولكن لا ينبغي أن يعرف المريض الذي أمامك أنك تنظر إليه كمريض... بل عليك أن تعتبره صاحب اتجاه فكري أنت تناقشه... ومن خلالها تحاول أن تنفد إلى أعماقه... كيف ؟هذا ما سنحاول إن نفهمه في السطور القادمة. 

خامسا: تسلسل الأفكار الطبيعي
ما هو التسلسل الطبيعي الذي ينبغي أن يقتنع به الإنسان ؟
أولا: وجود خالق 
ثانيا: هذا الخالق يهتم بك 
ثالثا: لديه خطة جيدة لحياتك 
رابعا: أنت خاطيء وتحتاج إلى مخلص 
خامسا: المسيح هو المخلص 
سادسا: أقبل المسيح مخلصا 
فالحقائق مع الملحد ستة حقائق وليست أربعه... ولا يمكن أن يعرفها بدون ترتيب... لا بد من هذا الترتيب... فهو لن يؤمن أن المسيح مات لأجلي ألا إذا عرف أن هذا المسيح هو نفسه خالق الكون... وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يثق في هذه الحقيقة إلا إذا عرف أن للكون خالق... وهكذا 
لذلك ... لا يصح أبدا أن تعرض عليه أن يقبل المسيح مخلصا للحياة دون أن تعرفه أن للكون خالق، وهذا الخالق يهتم به ..... الخ 

سادسا:  ملاحظات هامة 
•        عدم الاستعجال في توصيل المعلومة 
•        لا تكن واعظا بل محاورا 
•        لا تكفره ولا تنظر إليه كشخص أقل منك 
•        لا تتشنج أو تنفعل أو تتهمه بالغباء... 
•        إذا اخطأ في حق الله أو في حق دينك لا تجعل من نفسك محاميا عن الله... الله على الرغم من هذا يحبه وهو يستطيع أن يدافع عن نفسه 
•        لا تنجرف وراءه في أخطاءه بدعوى أن تكسبه... لابد أن يكون لك مبدأ ثابت لا حتى يحترمك 
•        لا تصغر من نفسك ومن قدراتك 
•        لا تدخل في مواضيع علمية لم تدرسها من قبل 
•        لا ترتئي فوق ما ينبغي أن ترتأى 
•        الكتاب المقدس كتاب غير علمي فلا تحاول أن تجعله كذلك 
•        لا تنجر إلى مناقشات تبعدك عن الهدف 
•        قبل أن تقدم المسيح لابد أن تصل به إلى قناعة أن الله موجود... وانه يهتم بنا وأننا خطاة نحتاج إليه... لا تقفز فوق الحقائق... ينبغي أن تكون الحقائق مرتبة 
•        عالج جراحاته النفسية بقدر الإمكان 
•        كن مستمعا جيدا قبل أن تكون واعظا جيدا. 
•        لا أعرف ... كلمة مهمة جدا تعلم متى تقولها
•        لا تسرف في الوعود الوردية لمن يتبع المسيح وخاصة إذا كان فاشلا وإنكاره لوجود الله بسبب فشل أصابه. 
•        قدم الوعود الحقيقية لمن يتبع المسيح... وتذكر أن المسيح ترك كثيرون يتركونه بل وعرض على الاثني عشر ذلك أيضا... الحقيقة أهم من التبعية 
•        إذا فشلت في توصيل الرسالة في أول مرة اجتهد ألا تفقد صداقته... واستمر في علاقتك معه فترة طويلة قبل أن تفتح الموضوع من جديد 
•        إذا فشلت في تقديم الرسالة فلا تعتبره حالة وانتهت 
•        إذا قدمت له المسيح فابق معه وتابعه خطوة بخطوة 
•        تعاطف معه في حالة الفشل... وصلي معه ولأجله
•        لا تتركه بعد الانتهاء كحالة مرضية انتهى علاجك منها

والرب يبارك خدمتك في هذا المجال الصعب ويعطيك الثمر الذي تشتهيه. 

عماد حنا


----------



## Michael (2 فبراير 2006)

لا تستطيع ان تتصور كم سيفيدنى هذات الموضوع جداجدا

سلام الرب معك


----------



## emad_hanna (2 فبراير 2006)

أشكرك عزيزي على تشجيعك 

من المهم جدا ان نعرف أن ما نكتبه يفيد الآخر 

على فكرة ... دي مجرد محاولات  لكن الموضوع  أكبر من كدة بكتير ويحتاج الى مزيد من الدراسات 

تحياتي وشكرك من جديد على تشجيعك الرائع


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2012)

emad_hanna قال:


> بقلم: عماد حنا
> الملحد هو الإنسان الذي ينكر وجود الله، والادعاء بأن الله من اختراع البشر وأن هذا الكون ما هو إلا مكونات من صنع الطبيعة تكونت نتيجة للصدفة وحدها، ومن ثم هو أيضا يرفض المسيح. وبناء عليه هو يرفض اللجوء إليه أو وضع ثقته فيه... وفي السطور التالية سنتكلم عن الكيفية التي بها نستطيع أن نحاور مثل هذا الإنسان.
> 
> والملحد  يختلف في محاورتنا له  عن الشخص الذي يعتنق دين آخر أو طائفة أخرى.  فالطائفة الأخرى تجد هناك أرضية واسعة ومساحة كبيرة من الاتفاق نستطيع أن نلتقي عندها ومن خلالها نبدأ، والديانة الأخرى هناك أتفاق على وجود خالق ولكن الاختلاف في هوية هذا الخالق وعلاقتنا به. وهذا الفكر أيضا يعتبر أرضية مناسبة ومساحة اتفاق لا بأس بها نستطيع أن نبدأ بها أحاديثنا.  ولكن مع الملحد الأمر يختلف،  فهو لا يؤمن بوجود اله، وبالتالي لا نستطيع أن نبدأ حديثنا مثلا بعبارة" الكتاب المقدس يقول" فالكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر دليل صادق يستطيع أن يركن إليه الملحد.
> ...



موضوعك هذا بالرغم من انه قديم ، الا انه اعجبنى جدا ، لكن فى نوع انت مذكرتهوش للأسف .. اللى هو انا 
انا اعتقد فى وجود الرب او الله .. من الخطل ان يكون كل هذا قد وجد بمحض المصادفة .. انا اعرف
انا مصدق ان فيه رب (اله) .. بالنسبة لى انا ارى انه ليس واحد بل هو موجود فى داخل كل واحد 
لا هو اله موسى و لا يسوع و لا محمد فقط
الله هو غير كامل كما نحن كذلك ... لذلك جهودنا معا (مع الرب) هى التى تقودنا الى الكمال
لا اؤمن بكلمه الله المجردة .. 
الله موجود فى كل شئ و كذلك فكل شئ موجود فى وجوده ..
لكنه ليس المتحكم على كل شئ ... كالموت مثلا (و انا قد جربت ذلك)
افعالنا كلنا هى مننا نحن و لا دخل لقدرة الله بها لانه ببساطة لنا عقول
انا ابحث عن الله فى عقلى و بعقلى .. فى قلبى و بقلبى
الله يقدر على ما يقدر كل شئ عليه فقط لا زيادة

ارجو ان يقبل رأى .. فأنا فقط اعبر عن بعض ما فى نفسى
محبتى للجميع


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (19 أبريل 2012)

*الملحد عنيد لا يقتنع بأي شيء !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أبريل 2012)

> لكنه ليس المتحكم على كل شئ ... كالموت مثلا (و
> انا قد جربت ذلك)


ممكن تكلمنا اكتر عن النقطه دي؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2012)

طبعا من الصعب جدا اقناع الملحد يحتاج مجهود كبير


----------



## mounir (31 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع ممتاز وشيق وشكرا لتعب محبتكم

وكل عام وانتم بخير وسعاده


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الملحد هو الذي يحس ان الله قد ظلمه منذ طفولته حاشاه ولا يشعر بمحبة الله العظيمة له التي تتوضح بالتجسد والخلاص والفداء ويثير ابليس في دماغه بانه مرفوض ومكروه من قبل الله حاشا الله ويحاول تفسير الخليقة حسب تصوره وهو مثل الرسول توما الذي لم يؤمن الا بعد ان وضع ايديه في ثقوب يدي ورجلي ربنا يسوع المسيح ووضع يده في جنبه المطعون هكذا الملحد يريد ان يرى معجزات في حياته حتى يؤمن بوجود الله حقيقة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2015)

فية نوع اسمهم الوجوديون 
مؤمن بوجود إله بس عايز يثبت وجودة برفضة لوصايا هذا الإله ، وعقيدتة اللى بيؤمن بيها هى ( المعاملة )


----------



## aymonded (3 يناير 2015)

بصراحة لا انت ولا انا ولا حد في الدنيا كلها يقدر يقنع حد داخلياً بوجود الله كإله حي وحضور مُحيي، ممكن يوصل أنه يقنعه عقلياً فقط، ده لو شاف فينا عمل الله واضح يشع منا، لكن الأساس أن لم يجتذبه الله ويشده إليه فأن كل عمل نعمله سيظل إنساني في إطار العقل والفكر فقط، أما من يجذب النفس لو كان غايب عنا وعنه، فإننا لن نجذبه إلا لفكرة تُغري عقله وليس للإله الحي الذي يغير القلب والكيان كله ويشفي النفس ويفتح البصيرة الداخلية على الحق، فالملحد يريد ان يرى ويلمس ويتفاعل مع شخص مش مع كلام ولا تاريخ ولا فكر.... بالطبع لا أقلل من قيمة الكلام ولا مجهود أحد قط، لكن الكلام وحده بدون قوة الله وفعل عمله الخاص فأنه سيصير مكلمة وصراع بين طرفين، وكل واحد عايز يقنع الآخر فيما يعتقده، ولكن الكل يحتاج ان يتواجه مع ضميره الإنساني أولاً، ثم ينظر لما هو أعمق لكي يرى وينظر عمل الله الحي الحاضر لكي ينقذ النفس ويشفي أعماقها من الداخل.... فأن لم يُشرق نور المسيح الحي في القلب والذهن فكل كلام - مهما ما يكون هوَّ - لن يُغير شيء، ربما الفكر مع أنه لو تركته قليلاً بعد أن يقتنع سيغير رأيه مرة أخرى وبسهولة شديدة... وقد ينتقل لأفكار أخرى متنوعة حسب قناعته الشخصية ورؤيته الخاصة...
​


----------

